# Roffredo Caetani



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Has any one heard the Op.12 quartet of this composer, and if so what do you think of it


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Quartetfore said:


> Has any one heard the Op.12 quartet of this composer, and if so what do you think of it


Not yet, any recommendations from you?


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Not yet, any recommendations from you?


I am yet to hear this music,I came across his name while I was on Amazon. I played the 30 second sound bites, and thought that they were interesting. Since I am always looking for "Romantic" Quartets", I think that I might download his Op.12 this fall. There is one recording by a young English group whose name has slipped my mind.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Quartetfore said:


> I am yet to hear this music,I came across his name while I was on Amazon. I played the 30 second sound bites, and thought that they were interesting. Since I am always looking for "Romantic" Quartets", I think that I might download his Op.12 this fall. There is one recording by a young English group whose name has slipped my mind.


Could it be this one:
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/w/285792


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Could it be this one:
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/w/285792


That is the one. Prestoclassical is wrong--the Op.#1 is in one long movement,and the Op.#12 is in three movements.


----------

